# Pets Lost, Found & Stolen UK



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I set up a group on facebook last year that now has over 1000 members and links to other lost and found groups, Sites and organisations in the hope that there is more of a chance of finding a missing pet rather than missing posts just in one place. Please feel free to join to help those much loved pets find their way home. I will also add a link to this lost and found section of the forum..

https://www.facebook.com/groups/129703920378095


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Is there any chance a mod could sticky this please
i think it's a very helpful link for the owners who have
lost their beloved pets so we can help them find their way home.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

___Bump___


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Please pop along and join my Pets Lost, Found & Stolen UK group 
if you have a missing pet it may just be on the group after being found. 
Never give up looking and never give up hope.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/129703920378095


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

I will join when I get home and have access to facebook! darned work computers!


----------

